# Ford Expedition 2000



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello everyone 
Just to share mi truck's install with you, any comments are welcome

A comment on this install:
The goal for the install was to keep the use of the third row of seats, i don really use them as matter of fact its always stored but in the case i get to need it i want to be able to use it, also i don like too fancy installs

The equipment selected for this truck is (links):

Alpine IVA-W205
Alpine PXA-H900 F1 Status 
2 Amplificadores DLS Ultimate A4
Tweteers Morel Supremo Piccolo
Midrange DLS Ultimate Iridium 3 
Midbass Morel Supremo 6"
Subwoofer DLS Ultimate Iridium 10"


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

*Sound deadenig*


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

*Amplifiers*


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

*Console/Sub box*


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

*Main speakers*


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

i'll post the wiring later on 
hope you like it


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

awesome!!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I listened to this truck last weekend.
It sounds AWESOME.
Glad to have you over here man.

Jorge.


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank's jorge  
glad you liked it


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

i was thinkin of doin that same kind of amp rack in my explorer


----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

mobeious said:


> i was thinkin of doin that same kind of amp rack in my explorer


It's a good space saver option if you need more detailed pics let me know


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

sure, shoot some over [email protected]


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Just Wow, looks very good. when I decide to change amplifiers I will go with 
(2) 4ch amps like you instead of 5 amps. But I need (2) good amplifiers no $$ right now hehe.

Keep the good work


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

elparner said:


> It's a good space saver option if you need more detailed pics let me know


Can you post more pictures showing how you integrated the amp rack into the stock factory panel you cut up? Thinking about doing something similar with a subwoofer install. I'd like to get some ideas.

Ge0


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^x2.


I'm soooo jealous of that h900.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^x2.
> 
> 
> I'm soooo jealous of that h900.


All of the available H900's are beeing kidnapped by Mexican Car Audio Fans.

Jorge.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks great. Very clean and classy work with detail in all the right places.IMO


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

great installation dude.... loved it


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful install,love the amp rack.Great workmanship


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice install!!


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

nicely done luis ! im glad you guys in here liked my friends install, he did an amazing work !

congrats luis


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Great install elparner. It seems simple, straightforward and clean which always works for me. Are you using Pear interconnects?


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

One of the cleanest Expedition installs I've seen online! The install is making me want to cut up my rear panel to make an amp rack and I have no fiberglassing skills whatsoever lol


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

You don't like fancy installs? I hate to think what falls into the 'fancy' category!


----------



## ddmt (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice & clean!


----------



## HALMTZ (Jun 23, 2008)

Ge0 said:


> Can you post more pictures showing how you integrated the amp rack into the stock factory panel you cut up? Thinking about doing something similar with a subwoofer install. I'd like to get some ideas.
> 
> Ge0


hi GeO... may be i can help u with that pics....



























































































i hope this pics help u...hal mtz.


----------



## 2KExcursion (Mar 5, 2009)

You got some madd skills there with the design of everything. I wish I could have you do my excursion. I want to mod my front doors to put 8's and a 6-1/2. GREAT JOB


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

Definitely impressive, as said before you have some mad skills. Keep the pics and updates coming.


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

I love it! I want to replace my 2nd-row center seat with a sub console and yours has helped me with some design ideas. Thanks!


----------

